# What are these dot transfers that look like rhinestones?



## ewilliams (Aug 23, 2009)

What is this technique called--the iridescent dots that look like rhinestones? Seems like a transfer, but have no idea where to begin on what this is, how it's done, what it's called, what the size the dots can be, what colors are available, etc. 


If anyone has any advice on where to get started in sourcing or creating artwork using this technique, please help,thanks!

edited to add: OK, definitely looks like these are solid sequins/spangles. Now that I know what this technique is called, I can see there's a decent amount of info around to help get me started learning about this. Thanks!


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

They look like rhinestones or solid sequins to me. The rhinestone section of this forum would be the best place to start to find out about this sort of thing. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Check this out:

ProSpangle | Spangle Bling Machine


----------



## ewilliams (Aug 23, 2009)

jeron said:


> They look like rhinestones or solid sequins to me. The rhinestone section of this forum would be the best place to start to find out about this sort of thing.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeron


People around me keep referring to them as "printed rhinestones" and while we've all seen a sample in person, to me they definitely are not rhinestones, but good point about the solid sequins, thanks!

I've tried various search terms here before posting (although definitely not solid sequins yet, that's up next), and tried to dig through the rhinestone decoration forums, but didn't have much luck so far because I think I was so far off base from the actual terminology of this technique.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe they are called "spangles" like Api posted above. Google Spangle setting machines and there are videos of them

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

or you can do like we do. that machine looks just like a cutter with vinyl rolls and you heat press on.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRij73HFWg8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-_NWE_bxfc


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks a little like Fashion Film Electric in Prism or Hologram in Silver but cuttable material's.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

They are holograph or foil or whatever you decide to use and are made like a transfer. Good for kids and just as nice as Bling


----------

